# Topics > Holograms >  Proto Epic, Proto M, hologram machines, Proto Inc., North Hollywood, California, USA

## Airicist

formerly PORTL Inc.

protohologram.com

protohologram.com/products/epic

youtube.com/channel/UCDIFk_65azciH0xBqfXn1Vg

facebook.com/PORTLhologram

twitter.com/ProtoHologram

linkedin.com/company/portl-inc

instagram.com/protohologram

Co-founder and CEO - David Nussbaum

Co-founder and COO - Doug Barry

----------


## Airicist

PORTL 2.0 explained by inventor, David Nussbaum

Jan 16, 2020




> PORTL 2.0 hologram machine features explained by PORTL Inc CEO/Founder, David Nussbaum

----------


## Airicist

PORTL on BBC World News tv show, Click

Feb 12, 2020




> David Nussbaum, PORTL Inc. founder meets with Spencer Kelly, host of Click on the BBC World News to give a behind the scenes look at PORTL's new technology.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tired of Zoom calls? Company offers at-home hologram machines"

by Rollo Ross
August 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Own your own hologram device with the PORTL hologram machine"
The PORTL device is AI powered – and displays holograms that can chat to you in a booth

by Eileen Brown
August 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

PORTL Inc. and David Nussbaum featured on CNBC with Shepard Smith and Contessa Brewer

Nov 19, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

'PORTL Brings Holograms to SXSW, Changes Name to PROTO"
Worldwide debut of the holoportation original’s tabletop version happens in Austin, where the startup is up for the “Connecting People” Innovation Award; Visitors can get beamed into the Proto, and see daily HiFi Labs artist hologram concerts at Sunset Sessions

March 11, 2022

----------

